# vid of brocks 1st pulling event! Coldwater mi aadr show



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

this is his last try of the day before i withdrew him. 
he coulda done more but hes just a baby yet and it was super hot today.
It was a fun show and the people that run it wer all very very nice!
If you get a chance to come to one of these , i suggest you go.
local clubs like this need all the help they can get !
‪874Sondra's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

this vid is his final pull. there wer only a few dogs pullin today cuz of the heat so he pulled 7 times in like 20 to 25 min.


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

The first vid is his third pull of the day.


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> this vid is his final pull. there wer only a few dogs pullin today cuz of the heat so he pulled 7 times in like 20 to 25 min.







Here's the link to Brock last pull. 1142 lbs in 6.96 seconds are his stats.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Ya that weight didnt present a challenge from the looks of the vid. I am proud of you both. How old is your doggie?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Ya that weight didnt present a challenge from the looks of the vid. I am proud of you both. How old is your doggie?


13 months nearly


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he looks great!!! am i just like totally show defective or what!??! i just never know when ANYTHING is going on, or i would love to come out and at least support, since my babies don't do anything as of yet... want to get Rudi into dock diving but i have nowhere to test it out or train lol! ANYWAYS. shows coming up??? anything??? i think i added you (motocross) on FB so ima have to like figure some way to collaborate with yalls and get to these shows! i will snuggle your babies!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> he looks great!!! am i just like totally show defective or what!??! i just never know when ANYTHING is going on, or i would love to come out and at least support, since my babies don't do anything as of yet... want to get Rudi into dock diving but i have nowhere to test it out or train lol! ANYWAYS. shows coming up??? anything??? i think i added you (motocross) on FB so ima have to like figure some way to collaborate with yalls and get to these shows! i will snuggle your babies!


anytime! The more people the better!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> he looks great!!! am i just like totally show defective or what!??! i just never know when ANYTHING is going on, or i would love to come out and at least support, since my babies don't do anything as of yet... want to get Rudi into dock diving but i have nowhere to test it out or train lol! ANYWAYS. shows coming up??? anything??? i think i added you (motocross) on FB so ima have to like figure some way to collaborate with yalls and get to these shows! i will snuggle your babies!


Me too! I'm kinda in the boonies now north of grand rapids haha but I would still love to see what I could come to... Idk if Loki could do competitions anytime soon but I just ordered his wp harness! 
I think he would absolutely love to be a disc dog...if only his momma could throw a frisbee to save her life! haha


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

meganc66 said:


> he looks great!!! am i just like totally show defective or what!??! i just never know when ANYTHING is going on, or i would love to come out and at least support, since my babies don't do anything as of yet... want to get Rudi into dock diving but i have nowhere to test it out or train lol! ANYWAYS. shows coming up??? anything??? i think i added you (motocross) on FB so ima have to like figure some way to collaborate with yalls and get to these shows! i will snuggle your babies!


If you know anyone with a dock, that's pretty much how Brock's sibs got their start. And if you can get to Ultimate Air Dogs shows, they allow you to try your hand at letting your dog dock dive. For a small fee, of course . Brock's no fan of it. He likes to watch, though.

And definitely come out to the shows. Brock loves the attention. :roll: Just ask him. :woof:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww What a great boy! So handsome!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I need to keep track and start coming out! And Sondra my town has a river going thru it and I am going to see if any would be any good to get her going! And to see if the cops don't mind..  haha


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Me too! I'm kinda in the boonies now north of grand rapids haha but I would still love to see what I could come to... Idk if Loki could do competitions anytime soon but I just ordered his wp harness!
> I think he would absolutely love to be a disc dog...if only his momma could throw a frisbee to save her life! haha


ive seen a mini pin size dog pull
i believe ther is a pullin chi!
if hes old enough , get him pullin


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats and keep up the great work....


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> ive seen a mini pin size dog pull
> i believe ther is a pullin chi!
> if hes old enough , get him pullin


oh I'm not worried about his size haha he's just a little behind on his basic obedience so I don't want to think about competing until he's got that down solid...
he's one and a half now so he's way clear on age. I'm just trying different things for him I think he would love either WP, disc jumping, or luring.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Loke-a-doke said:


> oh I'm not worried about his size haha he's just a little behind on his basic obedience so I don't want to think about competing until he's got that down solid...
> he's one and a half now so he's way clear on age. I'm just trying different things for him I think he would love either WP, disc jumping, or luring.


a good harness is fairly cheap. you can get a used tire free , rope is cheap. no reason not to try!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I just ordered him a brown and blue one from mightyharness  it wasn't too bad probably $60 including S&H, everything. and she'll fix them for free if they get chewed! that was the seller for me that kind of stuff is Lokis FAV to chew on haha.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a good boy!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

There was a show in Coldwater last weekend?! Omg, I was IN COLDWATER with Kane then. ARG. I never know when anything happens, LOL.

What club do you go through for your WP?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Looked like he could have done that all day!Great job!


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> There was a show in Coldwater last weekend?! Omg, I was IN COLDWATER with Kane then. ARG. I never know when anything happens, LOL.
> 
> What club do you go through for your WP?


AADR put on the weight pull. We registered Brock the same day as we had him pull. I found the information on AADR's facebook page.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> There was a show in Coldwater last weekend?! Omg, I was IN COLDWATER with Kane then. ARG. I never know when anything happens, LOL.
> 
> What club do you go through for your WP?


This was an AADR show . the club is small and really can use all the people they can get to turn out for them!


----------

